# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  WPOlympicsbot, USA

## Airicist

Article "The Washington Post experiments with automated storytelling to help power 2016 Rio Olympics coverage"

by WashPostPR
August 5, 2016

----------

